# Print head for 48XX machines



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

I've heard the print heads are the same for the 48XX and the R1800 / 1900, is this true? Are they inter-changeable?


----------



## silverarrows (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah I heard this too, 1800/1900 heads will fit perfectly for your 48xx the only difference is that 1800 head mirrors are not covered with teflon but with a blackish metal


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> I've heard the print heads are the same for the 48XX and the R1800 / 1900, is this true? Are they inter-changeable?[/
> It was posted here few times. I am in airport so cannot locate thread.
> It is not same but it is same. There are Epson know how in board btw printhead. It is alway best to use recommended parts.
> Think as tire on car. Little off spec but still works.
> I heard ur partner will be in Indy


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Peter, so if I understand you correctly .. the 48XX and the R1800 / R1900 are not the same, but they could be used as replacements?
For example, the R1900 head can be put into your NeoFlex, and vice versa?

Yes, she will be in Indy, is that a big show?


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

They are the same head, but each head has an ID. The ID is programmed into the main board (via the Epson adjustment program) and is meant to allow the main board to fine tune certain firing conditions to get the best quality.

You cant enter the ID for an 1900 head in to a 4880 and visa versa, but it will work and for garment printing I am not so sure the head ID will make that much difference...but then again I dont know exactly what the head ID alignment / adjustment does, I just neve saw anything noticable on the output.

Best regards

-David


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello from Indy, Justin C and I had meeting with Adidas/Reebok in Indy. Was GOOD one.  Actually good before coming but you know how big corp works.
David explain very good on DX5 Epson head which are used on many different printers in printing industry. Roland, Mimaki, Mutho --- are using DX5 for their printers. Lots of sublimation printers are using this all day long. When it comes textile we cannot see the differences because dtg use so much ink than on paper family. But there are differences when you print photo quality. Proofing is very touchy stuff. AA is not just NeoFlex company. We do all kind of stuffs. This is why I know little bit. I just like this industry a lot. 
I did not go to show floor yet. I don't know it is big or not but I know one thing "AA will have a good time". I wish you are here too.
FatKat offers her help to AA during the show.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Ahh ok, so the DX5 print head is used it the machines, but it is slightly tweaked by head ranking for what machine you are on (48XX, R1800, Roland, etc) ?


Peter, WHAT! You broke up my partnership? No more Fat-Safe printing?


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Sounds like FatFlex....


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I hear the new Epson 2000 uses the same head also. If this is true then it should break the supply choke hold and reduce prices back to normal. In the 300-400$ range.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Marc, good to see ya back.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Printzilla said:


> Sounds like FatFlex....


Crack me up lol.
I never met FatKat yet. Not many woman will use F word. .

Peter, WHAT! You broke up my partnership? No more Fat-Safe printing? 

Adam, I don't know your partnership with her and that is not my interest but so sure divorced with B. Sent her ring back. Are your marriage is good? I hope so. Don't cheat, steal, back stab, respect will keep you in Marriage. I have no right to said this cuz I am divorced single!!


----------



## markstarnes (Dec 10, 2010)

spiderx1 said:


> I hear the new Epson 2000 uses the same head also. If this is true then it should break the supply choke hold and reduce prices back to normal. In the 300-400$ range.


Has anyone confirmed printheads are same in r2000 as 1900? I need to replace the head in a veloci jet.

Mark


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

markstarnes said:


> Has anyone confirmed printheads are same in r2000 as 1900? I need to replace the head in a veloci jet.
> 
> Mark


Best bet is ask EZ. They should have in stock to back customers up. We only sell to NeoFamily only.
I heard 2000 works too but as I mentioned here before if possible go with 1900 head. There are something we never will know is there. It works at beginning so sure but not last as it should maybe~


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

markstarnes said:


> Has anyone confirmed printheads are same in r2000 as 1900? I need to replace the head in a veloci jet.
> 
> Mark


Both use the same print head!
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Dan, I did not see you in Long Beach. Were you there? Actually I was look out for you. Because I don't want to hear from you again said "You turn around head soon as you saw me so I keep walked". I will never do to anyone. You are full of infos.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Nope, I was not there 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------

